
New "Suicide" Molecule Halts Rheumatoid Arthritis - wglb
http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2010/01/arthritis.html
======
CWuestefeld
Interesting. I wonder how applicable this would be to other autoimmune
problems, like Crohn's disease, since they share other treatments (e.g.,
Remicade).

------
CamperBob
_Perlman said the next step is to develop nanotechnology for a more precise
method of delivering the drug._

1\. Invent fusion

2\. Profit!!!1!!

